

The New-Media Crisis of 1949 - gruseom
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204683204574357332713730174.html

======
byrneseyeview
If you're interested in the early days of TV, you might check out this piece
by Tom Murphy of Capital Cities, who got into the TV business when it was
unprofitable, but clearly going to make money some day.

<http://www.hbs.edu/entrepreneurs/pdf/tommurphy.pdf>

